# Temperatursensor für Raumtemperatur



## dast (21 August 2012)

Liebe SPS-Gemeinde,

welchen Temperatursensor (Pt100, Pt1000, NTC, ...) würdet ihr für die Überwachung der Raumtemperatur verwenden und warum?

Hat da jemand Erfahrung?

Danke und Grüße,
Daniel.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 August 2012)

Lieber Daniel,

zur Überwachung würde ich einen Thermostat verwenden. Wenn es unbedingt ein Analogwert sein soll, dann über einen Ni1000-TK5000 (L&G-, L&S bzw. Siemens Building Technologies-Kennlinie). Warum? Weil es unser Standard ist. Mit anderen Worten, es ist im Prinzip egal. Für höhere Ansprüche gibt es auch geeichte, bzw. eichfähige Temperaturfühler.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## MasterOhh (22 August 2012)

Wir nehmen Ni1000 in Verbindung mit Beckhoff KL32## oder EL32## Klemmen. Die Kennlinie von einem Ni1000 ist steil genug um Notfalls auch bei 100m Messleitung im 2-Draht Anschluss ohne Kompensation des Leitungswiderstandes hinreichend genau zu messen. PT1000 würde auch noch gehen obwohl da die KL etwas flacher ist. Bei einem PT100 wirst du aber schon gewaltig Probleme bekommen wenn du keinen 3- oder 4- Drahtanschluss nimmst. Da machen 3 OHM Leitungswiderstand schon den Unterschied zw. 20°C und 30°C Raumtemperatur aus.

Ni1000 für den Innen(IP20)- oder Außenbereich(IP68 ) bekommt man schon ab 15€ - 20€ in diversen Sensorbutzen....


----------



## WinniePooh (22 August 2012)

Wir benutzen PT 100 oder PT 1000.
Beides ist von der Kennlinie identisch, nur der PT 1000 ist für feinere Temperaturunterschiede geeignet.
Wie schon MasterOhh gesagt hat wäre eine 3 oder 4 Draht Verkabelung sinnvoll, weil so der Sensor weniger von der Leitung beeinflusst wird.
PT 100/ 1000: da die Kennlinie fast gerade verläuft und man die Widerstandswerte sehr leicht umrechnen lassen kann.


----------



## dast (22 August 2012)

Und wie sieht es mit den NTC Dingern aus?


----------



## MasterOhh (22 August 2012)

NTCs und PTCs haben je nach Material stark nichtlineare Kennlinien. Diese KL sind auch nicht normiert, so das man entweder die Tabelle von Hersteller braucht oder das W/T Verhalten selbst eingemessen werden muss.
Für das kontinuierliche messen von Temperaturen ME weniger geeignet (für kleine Messbereiche kann man die KL notfalls mit parallel geschalteten Widerständen linearisieren).

Um evtl. der nächsten Frage vor zu greifen: Thermoelemente sind vorallem für Messaufgaben in extremen Temperaturbereichen gut (Hochofen etc) der Messumformer sollte aber immer sehr dicht beim Sensor sein.


Wie gesagt, wenn du Raumtemperaturen messen willst sind eigentlich PT1000 oder Ni1000 die Sensoren der Wahl.


----------



## dast (22 August 2012)

Noch eine Frage: Was bedeutet das TK5000 beim Ni1000?


----------



## MSB (22 August 2012)

> Noch eine Frage: Was bedeutet das TK5000 beim Ni1000?





Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> (L&G-, L&S bzw. Siemens Building Technologies-Kennlinie)l



1234567890

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## winnman (22 August 2012)

Ich benutze meist PT500, weil bei uns laufend Wärmemengenzähler entsorgt werden und mir die PT500 somit nichts kosten 

Sonst würde ich PT1000 nehmen weil da die Leitungslänge nicht so gravierenden einfluss hat und das meist mit 2 Leiter gut funktioniert.


----------



## Ottmar (22 August 2012)

Hi!

Pollin hatte mich bisher eigentlich immer "abgeschreckt", mittlererweile ist dort aber die Qualität auch gestiegen.
Schau mal hier, das ist vielleicht ganz interessant:

Innenbereich:
http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/NzU5OT...e/Raumtemperaturfuehler_mit_Sensor_PT100.html

Aussenbereich:
http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/ODc5OT...Aussentemperaturfuehler_mit_Sensor_PT100.html 


gruß,

Ottmar


----------

